# Going where the Blackhawks go?



## UH60SME (Aug 13, 2012)

I get my passport in a couple weeks and I am looking for Sikorsky Blackhawk work overseas. Does anybody have suggestions on where to start looking? I have 12 years aircraft experience, no A&P, MSM and BSBA. I'm not looking to work out of a toolbox so I haven't worried about the A&P. I have been in a Supervisor/Project Manager position for the last 3 years. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Dyncorp, Grumman, McDonald/Douglas, BAe, Vinnell Arabia.

Shoot me a PM, and I'll get you a list of places to try.


----------



## UH60SME (Aug 13, 2012)

yakc130 said:


> Dyncorp, Grumman, McDonald/Douglas, BAe, Vinnell Arabia.
> 
> Shoot me a PM, and I'll get you a list of places to try.


I can't find a PM link?


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

I think click on my handle at the top of my reply.


----------



## A1B23C (Sep 5, 2012)

UH60SME said:


> I can't find a PM link?


According to the introduction email I just rec'd from this forum, you need 5 posts in order to unlock additional features such as the ability to send private messages.
Rob


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You have to have at least five posts, and then it takes a few hours for the system to update your account to allow pms. It is this way so new people cant join and then start pm'ing regulars annoyingly.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> You have to have at least five posts, and then it takes a few hours for the system to update your account to allow pms. It is this way so new people cant join and then start pm'ing regulars annoyingly.


That's why I can't do anything with my profile also, right?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

yakc130 said:


> That's why I can't do anything with my profile also, right?


Yes. But now you have reached the magical number and can. :clap2: Congrats!


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for the reminder. :thumb:


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

I realize this thread is a bit dated, but I can't pm the op. just checking in to see if they'd found a suitable position yet, or if I might provide some help.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan (Sep 1, 2012)

DebbieT11 said:


> I realize this thread is a bit dated, but I can't pm the op. just checking in to see if they'd found a suitable position yet, or if I might provide some help.


Hey I'm sort of in the same position as the OP.


----------

